# Trop Depression headed for HI



## taterhed (Aug 20, 2015)

Tropical depression headed for HI islands....Mon/Tue (24 Aug 15) timeframe


----------



## PDXGolfer (Aug 20, 2015)

Yikes!  We're going to be in Kauai next week.  Hopefully, it doesn't get hit hard.


----------



## PDXGolfer (Aug 21, 2015)

Looks like it's picking up steam . . . now a tropical storm which may strengthen into a hurricane.  Yikes! 

http://khon2.com/2015/08/20/depress...rm-kilo-continues-to-move-west-northwestward/


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Aug 22, 2015)

Today's weather on Maui is sunny. Weather forecasts do call for rain starting tomorrow thru the week. Watching the news the rain forecast has decreased to showers instead of heavy rain here on Maui.
Speaking to some people that live here when Hurricane Iniki hit Kauai there was only heavy surf here. 
Last week the Big Island had some very heavy rains from the last Hurricance that passed by.


----------



## PDXGolfer (Aug 23, 2015)

Thanks for the report from Maui.  How is it today?

I've been trying to follow the forecast and the progress of Kilo for the last few days.  From what I've seen, there's still a chance it may strengthen into a tropical storm, but no longer a hurricane.  Whew!

On the other hand, looks like it's going to be plenty wet in Kauai this week -- ranging from heavy rain to tropical storm conditions to scattered thunderstorms.  Bit of a bummer for our first trip to Kauai, especially with all the outdoor activities we had planned.  But we are thankful that, at least, the threat of a hurricane appears to have gone away.

For those who have been to/know the island, any recommendations for outdoor activities you would still pursue despite the less than ideal weather?


----------



## Kauai Kid (Aug 23, 2015)

Gosh--just be a coouple weeks ago there was a tropical storm that passed north of the islands.  Keeping my fingers crossed that it will miss the islands.

Sterling


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 23, 2015)

Kauai Kid said:


> Gosh--just be a coouple weeks ago there was a tropical storm that passed north of the islands.  Keeping my fingers crossed that it will miss the islands.
> 
> Sterling



It looks like it is significantly west of the islands and doesn't look like a high probability of it curling back east as it moves northward.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Aug 24, 2015)

As of 5 pm today it was much further west of the islands and moving very slowly. Weather stations say they should know the track better by Monday. It is very hot and humid- low 90s on Maui with little of the tradewinds. Even in Kapalua there was hardly any wind.  We did have some thunder and lightening this evening and a few sprinkles of rain. I just got a flash flood warning on my cell phone, but that is probably for the mountains. Went up Monday to visit a friend in Kula and it poured for 2 hours. By the time we left we had to dodge potholes and small rocks in the road.


----------



## cowboy (Aug 24, 2015)

The sun is shining in Princeville, and the media is no longer talking about the threat of a hurricane.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Aug 25, 2015)

This morning it was pouring with thunder and lightening in Maui.  It was much drier in Honolulu


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 25, 2015)

Eeeeew, yucky after-effects.

hawaiinewsnow.com:  Sewage spill now estimated at 500,000 gallons; Visitors urged to stay out of Waikiki water


----------



## easyrider (Aug 25, 2015)

*500,000 gallon of raw sewage, waikik*

http://www.cnn.com/2015/08/25/us/hawaii-waikiki-beach-closed-sewage/index.html?eref=rss_topstories


Is anyone visiting right now ?


Bill


----------



## artringwald (Aug 26, 2015)

We were in Waikiki several years ago during heavy rains, and this is what the water looked like:






We didn't even think about going in the water.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Sep 4, 2015)

My sister and I plan to be at Paniolo Greens from 9/17 to 9/28. The weather forecast for 10 days shows rain and more rain. Any predictions if we'll get a break in that weather pattern?
Liz


----------



## Henry M. (Sep 5, 2015)

I'm on my way home from Maui. I'd say the forecast 12 days from now is unreliable and wouldn't worry too much about it. Also, there are always rain chances in the Hawaiian Islands, but that doesn't mean the driest part of the island will necessarily get rain. I saw that on Maui over the last three weeks. It rained somewhere, but Ka'anapali was mostly dry, except for a few short-lived sprinkles. Paniolo Greens is near Waikoloa, which is pretty dry. 

Good luck!


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Sep 5, 2015)

Well, the specific forecast through 9/13 for Waikoloa Village shows rain. I will bring cards, videos and travel scrabble. I go to swim, so I hope the surf is ok around 69 beach.
Liz


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 5, 2015)

Seems like every year that we go to Hawai'i there's a tropical depression.  Usually hits about two days before our return flight.


----------

